# How to become a contractor or sub contractor for Directv



## jdogi70 (Jun 3, 2008)

Hey guys im trying to find what i have to do to become a contractor for Directv i have worked in this field for over 15yrs now and decided that I'm tired of making other people rich while i just stay the same and after my work injury 2yrs ago im tired of going all out and not getting paid right. i have my C7 and getting a biz license and name. if anyone can help i would appreciate much . thanks guys.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

You might ask to have this post moved to the installation forum. I'm sure the guys there will be happy to pass on tips of how they made their _fortunes _doing DirecTV installs.

Good Luck with your new career!


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

If you wish to cut through the sarcasm, I believe what Ken is trying to say is that DirecTV installation outfits don't generally make a ton of money. However, as with any business, your experience and management may yield better results!

Good luck!


----------



## joe diamond (Feb 28, 2007)

Run an ad that says "Prompt DTV repairs" and your phone will ring. Fix the screwed up installations. Skip the DTV relationship.

Joe


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

There have also been a number of these threads with this duscussion before. You may get some quick information by searching the forum for those.


----------



## ciurca (Apr 14, 2009)

joe diamond said:


> Run an ad that says "Prompt DTV repairs" and your phone will ring. Fix the screwed up installations. Skip the DTV relationship.
> 
> Joe


This work for you? What do we get, 3 OTA's? I do computer and network installations and management, and would take work in any related industry, but never thought of DTV repairs around here.


----------



## joe diamond (Feb 28, 2007)

ciurca said:


> This work for you? What do we get, 3 OTA's? I do computer and network installations and management, and would take work in any related industry, but never thought of DTV repairs around here.


OC is a strange place, DTV wise,

I get down there to fix land line phones and an occasional trailer install. As you know the seasonal nature of the place makes it strange. Also, one of the few competent MASTEC offices is in Seaford, DE so they keep what little is down there running. Sussex Co. DE has many DTV customers so if you wanted more work I would look there.

Joe


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> If you wish to cut through the sarcasm, I believe what Ken is trying to say is that DirecTV installation outfits don't generally make a ton of money. However, as with any business, your experience and management may yield better results!
> 
> Good luck!


Actually, what I'm trying to say is that he should ask in the thread where he's more likely to find people involved in the business he's looking into. Thanks for trying though.


----------



## jdogi70 (Jun 3, 2008)

thanks thats a great idea i will try that since i have a van now and my new satbuddy29 its a sweet piece of electronic thanks again


----------

